# Sedona or Palm Springs w/teen boys, late April



## Avery (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like air is about the same, maybe a little better for Sedona. I'm also guessing I've got an even chance at a decent exchange in either place. I like warm weather, but since neither has a beach I'm not sure it matters as long as it's not too chilly. We don't golf. We do enjoy mild hiking. The boys would enjoy the pool for a bit, but not a whole week. Does one area have more to do for active teens than another? We wouldn't be doing the trip to Grand Canyon from Sedona. 

Thanks for any help. Of course what I really want is a South Florida beach week, but it's a holiday week in New York, so air will be hard and exchanges few and far between...


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 9, 2007)

It really depends on what you like to do. Sedona is very scenic but there is more to do in Palm Springs. Both places would be very good in April. It is really a matter of what your preferences are.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd agree with John. Palm Springs would probably have slightly warmer weather & more things for the teens to enjoy. Sedona is great for hiking but that's about it if you aren't going to the GC. Have you considered So. Ca. coast or San diego area? Weather in April is usually warm (can have morning fog) & there's all of the LA area attractions to visit.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 9, 2007)

I vote for Sedona since you have a variety of things to do.  Palm Springs is mostly for retirees (like me).  In Sedona you can do the Pink Jeep tours thru the hills; the balloon ride; etc.  Why not call the Visitor's Centers of the two places and ask.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 9, 2007)

Last summer my teenage daughter and I went to Scottsdale, and spent one day in Sedona.  Unless they are budding geologists or photographers, I can't imagine that teens would like more than a day or two - at most - of seeing the red rocks via Jeep, Balloon, and so forth.  IF you have a really nice resort with great swimming and other activities it'd probably be ok.  

Why not try for Phoenix/Scottsdale?  There are wonderful resorts (try the Westin Kierland Villas!), more to do (search this Forum for Phoenix), and you can easily zip up to Sedona for a day.

Or, save the airfare and go to Williamsburg, Jamestown, and Yorktowne.  There's lots to do, and the boys will see quite a bit of our history.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 10, 2007)

pjrose said:


> Why not try for Phoenix/Scottsdale?  There are wonderful resorts (try the Westin Kierland Villas!), more to do (search this Forum for Phoenix), and you can easily zip up to Sedona for a day.



I agree that Phoenix/Scottsdale would be an excellent choice and I am sure that the kids would be a lot happier. April is a great month to visit the Phoenix area.


----------



## calgal (Oct 10, 2007)

*Another vote for Phoenix*

I have taken my family to Palm Springs several times since we can drive there, the timeshares are nice,  and the weather is warm in April and Nov, but never again. It is boring there for teens, in my opinion. We manage to fill the week, but it is not exciting. Phoenix is a real city worth exploring, plus has the resorts for swim/sports,etc. We were in Sedona for 4 days last summer, and it was fun hiking around, but the weather will be warmer in Phoenix and there's more to do.


----------



## Avery (Oct 10, 2007)

pjrose said:


> Last summer my teenage daughter and I went to Scottsdale, and spent one day in Sedona.  Unless they are budding geologists or photographers, I can't imagine that teens would like more than a day or two - at most - of seeing the red rocks via Jeep, Balloon, and so forth.  IF you have a really nice resort with great swimming and other activities it'd probably be ok.
> 
> Why not try for Phoenix/Scottsdale?  There are wonderful resorts (try the Westin Kierland Villas!), more to do (search this Forum for Phoenix), and you can easily zip up to Sedona for a day.
> 
> Or, save the airfare and go to Williamsburg, Jamestown, and Yorktowne.  There's lots to do, and the boys will see quite a bit of our history.



Phoenix is an interesting alternative, I will look into it! They wouldn't like Williamsburg, unless we spent the bulk of the week at the theme/water parks, which would make me miserable...


----------



## pjrose (Oct 10, 2007)

Avery said:


> Phoenix is an interesting alternative, I will look into it! They wouldn't like Williamsburg, unless we spent the bulk of the week at the theme/water parks, which would make me miserable...



I'm with you on the theme/water parks!


----------

